

Speed vs. Quality: A Tech Shop Conundrum - GarethX
http://coderlifestyle.com/software-development-speed-vs-quality-a-tech-shop-conundrum/

======
dredmorbius
This omits the third element: cost.

"Fast, cheap, good, pick any two."

Though speed of startups vs. established firms has merits. Note that the
latter has more to lose, and the former frequently fail completely.

